# Besoin d'une aide juridique



## MamanSandy (Lundi à 13:31)

Bonjour,

Mon employeur avec laquelle j'ai été beaucoup ennuyée, vient de me licencier pour faute grave ! J'hallucine encore.
Je recherche une aide juridique pour savoir si sa lettre peut-être prise en compte.
J'ai trois contrats avec elle. Elle m'a envoyé 1 seule lettre et n'y a pas indiqué le nom de ses enfants. Elle y a mis un fau motif comme quoi j'aurai attaché sa fille de 3 ans car elle ne voulait pas finir son assiette !!! N'importe quoi. Et elle a dit que j'avais laissé ses 3 enfants seuls avec mon fils de 5 ans le temps de monter mon fils au bus. Le père est arrivé à 8h au lieu de 6h30 comme c'était prévu. Et le bus passe à 8h05 à 1k500 de chez moi. Don quand il est arrivé, je partais en voiture avec mon fils. Ma fille de 14 ans était à la maison avec mon fils de 5 ans en train de prendre le petit déjeuner à ce moment là. Donc il a pris la décision de les laisser avec mes enfants seul. Moi je n'avais pas le temps d'attacher tout le monde en voiture. J'ai fait l'aller retour en 5min. Ils se servent de ces deux choses pour me licencier pour faute juste pour ne pas payer de préavis. J'ai déjà contacté ma PMI car ils étaient au courant avant moi de ce licenciement vu que la lettre de mon employeur n'est arrivée qu'aujourd'hui le 10 janvier alors qu'elle a été envoyé à la PMI le 22 décembre. Merci de m'éclairer svp. Cette famille m'en fait voir depuis le début et là c'est le pompon !


----------



## violetta (Lundi à 13:50)

Bonjour.
Un petit doute.....
vous saviez que le papa allait laisser ses enfants seuls avec vos enfants sans surveillance ou bien le papa vous a attendu le temps de votre retour?
Car ce n'est pas qu'un détail,  expliquez-nous plus précisément....


----------



## stephy2 (Lundi à 13:52)

Bonjour, 
Alors pour moi il y a vraiment faute grave même super grave! Vous dites avoir laisser votre fille de 14 ans seul avec votre fils de 5 ans ???  Et le papa trouve le moyen de laisser ses enfants à votre fille de 14 ans ??? Mais je rêve ou j ai mal compris ? Le papa est aussi inconscient que vous!!! 
Alors moi ça m aurai pas venu à l esprit de laisser ma fille de 14 ans avec mon fils de 5 ans déjà! Et si je croisais le papa en voiture, je lui aurai dit qu il aurai dû être à l heure et que maintenant il attend mon retour. Il n est pas à  5 min près.
Alors j attend de voir les propositions de mes collègues mais si j étais vous je me ferai petite et j aurai peur pour mon agrément!!


----------



## violetta (Lundi à 13:58)

Oui stephy, c'est pour cela que je demande plus d'explications.
C'est clair que si les enfants sont restés seuls c'est une faute grave.
Mais peut-être a t-on mal compris....


----------



## kikine (Lundi à 14:00)

bon alors 
1- laisser ma fille de 14 ans avec mon autre petite de 5 ans heuu ben oui je l'ai fais et je ne vois pas le soucis.. ce sont MES enfants la grande de 14 ans est quand suffisamment responsable pour lui laisser la petite de 5 ans 5 min.. faut quand même pas exagérer !!
2- si vous étiez absente de votre domicile c'est la responsabilité du papa d'avoir laissé son enfant alors que vous n'étiez pas là, si en revanche vous étiez présente quand le papa est arrivé OUI vous êtes en faute (là ce n'est pas clair)
3- pour invoquer la faute (en + la faute grave) il aurait fallu qu'il retire son enfant dès constatation de la faute, et surtout ne pas vous le confier à nouveau (donc en ayant consciemment laissé son enfant a vos enfants déjà ça ne tient pas la route)
4- une faute il faut la prouver


----------



## violetta (Lundi à 14:03)

C'est sûr que si le papa a laissé  ses enfants sans que l'assmat ne soit au courant, c'est différent. 
Ça manque de précisions.


----------



## liline17 (Lundi à 14:05)

je ne suis pas certaine de comprendre, vous avez 3 enfants? Vous avez laissé votre fille de 14 ans avec votre fils de 5 ans le temps de déposer en voiture un autre de vos enfants?
Là on parle d'une absence de quelques minutes, sous la surveillance d'une ado, à 14 ans, j'en gardais 3 et pendant bien plus longtemps que ça, je ne dis pas que c'est bien, mais en plein hivers, obliger un enfant de 5 ans qui vient de se réveiller à s'habiller pour aller dans la voiture pour quelques minutes, ce n'est pas évident, et pas forcément plus sécurisant, les accidents de voitures ça arrive aussi.
Si l'employeur décide de laisser son enfant aux enfants de l'AM, je ne vois pas en quoi celle ci peut être mise en cause, sauf peut être pour abandon de poste


----------



## violetta (Lundi à 14:12)

Ce que fait l'assmat avec ses propres enfants la regarde, rien ne me choque dans les faits.
Ce qui important à éclaircir est de savoir si elle était au courant que le papa laissait ses enfants alors qu'elle n'etait pas présente.
Si le papa n'a rien dit, et bien, a la place de l'assmat je serais furieuse et j'en informerais la PMI.


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 14:35)

Moi j'ai relu le post et je ne vois pas où est la faute. De ce que je comprends, l'assmat a laissé ses deux enfants à la maison prendre leurs petit déjeuner....je vois pas où est le problème à 5 ans et 14 ans de rester seuls pendant 5-10-15 mins voir plus....de surcroît ce sont SES enfants et elle fait bien comme elle veut..... Mes grands ados ont déjà garder leur petit frère plus longtemps que 5 mins. ...donc franchement je vois pas où est la faute et encore moins vis à vis de l'employeur qui n'a pas le droit de regard sur nos prises de décisions avec nos propres enfants.
La postante dit qu'elle a croisé le papa en voiture et que c'est celui-ci qui a pris la décision de laisser ses enfants à lui, sous la vigilance d'une ado de 14 ans et d'un enfant de 5 ans.....donc pour moi la faute revient au parent employeur quand même....ils se sont peut être croisés en voiture sans se parler. L'assmat pensait sûrement que le papa l'attendrait. La surprise qu'elle a eu quand elle a du découvrir les 3 accueillis avec ses enfants et le papa partit ...il se serait pris une soufflante avec un courrier en rar pour resituer les règles de notre contrat, le respect des horaires et en aucun cas la possibilité de laisser ses enfants à mon domicile hors de ma présence .....
Moi qui pensait avoir à peu près tout vu...ben je suis loin du compte


----------



## Titine15 (Lundi à 14:39)

Bonjour
C'est pas très clair tout ça. 
Tu as laissé ton fils avec ta fille ben là pas de pb ce sont tes enfants. 
Par contre, étais tu d'accord pour laisser tes accueillis avec ta fille car là ce serait une faute très grave, c'est interdit et logique. Si le père la fait dans ton dos là c'est différent c'est de sa faute.


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 14:44)

Y a vraiment des parents pas nets quand même....pour inventer que l'assmat a attaché sa fille sur une chaise ....tout ça pour pas payer l'indemnité de licenciement.....non mais où va le monde. ... l'honnêteté, est ce un mot démodé ? 
Courage à la postante car franchement rien de pire que d'être accusé de la sorte pour des choses que l'on a pas faites ....et ensuite devoir se justifier à la pmi ...et les avoir sur le dos ...


----------



## Griselda (Lundi à 14:44)

Alors que moi je comprends que c'est parce que l'AM n'avait plus le temps d'attacher ses accueillis dans sa voiture car arrivés trop tard chez elle avec le Père que ce dernier a décidé de les laisser à l'ado. Donc l'AM était présente quand il a laissé les enfants et dans ce cas est tout aussi responsable d'avoir accepté un arrangement pour ne pas mettre le Papa ni elle plus en retard. Tout au mieux pourra t elle démontrer que c'était le choix du Père qui après coup lui en fait reproche mais la PMI devrait au moins donner un blame à l'AM qui en tant que pro petite enfance devait interdir à sa fille ado d'accepter de babysitter en son abscence à son domicile et de surcroit durant le temps d'accueil officiel d'après les contrats.
Ce serait bien sur encore plus grave si c'est elle qui avait confié les enfants accueillis à son ado, dans le dos des Parents. Mais même avec l'accord du Père elle devait verrouiller les choses.

Bien sur, si elle etait absente au moment où le Père est arrivé chez elle et a découvert ensuite sa décision à lui, c'est différend. Tout au plus lui aura t il fallut reprendre fermement autant avec son ado qu'avec ces PE qu'en aucun cas son ado ne peut la remplacer car elle n'est ni agréée, ni même majeure.


----------



## violetta (Lundi à 14:47)

Nounou22, nous sommes d'accord, si le papa a laissé ses enfants sans rien dire à son assmat, elle n'y est pour rien.
L'explication n'est pas très claire.
Peut-être que mamansandy peut apporter des précisions.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 14:50)

Bonjour

Quelle âge on les 3 enfants en question ?  Les PE vous les confit il encore malgré la lettre de licenciement pour faute ? 

A quelle date se serait produit les faits que vous citez ?  C est a dire soit disant avoir attaché l enfant pour qu elle finisse son assiette et d avoir laisser les enfants a votre fille ?


----------



## angèle1982 (Lundi à 14:51)

Une fille de 14 ans peut quand même garder son petit frère de 5 ans durant 5 mn ? faut rien exagérer et ce sont SES enfants ! après pour les 3 autres accueillis c'est à éclaircir ...


----------



## MamanSandy (Lundi à 14:51)

Le papa est arrivé en retard et moi et mon fils sortions de chez moi pour que je le monte en voiture au bus pour le collège. J'ai mis 5 min maximum l'aller retour. Le papa savait très bien que je partais. Ça c'était avant les vacances. Et j'ai gardé les enfants les 19 20 et 21 décembre ensuite. Pour elle la faute grave serait donc d'avoir attaché sa fille, chose que je n'ai pas faite. La journée du 21 a été très compliquée. Je vous remets le contexte. J'étais sous contrat AC avec les 3 enfants du 1er juin au 31 Août.  Ensuite ils ont voulu un avenant pour m'enlever les filles durant les vacances et les mercredis afin de les mettre au centre aéré, moins cher que chez moi. Au centre aéré, ça se passait mal donc au 1er décembre, nouvel avenant pour me les confier à nouveau tout en me parlant régulièrement que j'étais trop cher ( elle voulait me payer 2,80 € net de l'heure seulement , total pour 3 = 800 € par mois net seulement si ce tarif alors qu'elle prenait 3 places donc c'était un non catégorique ). D'habitude mes deux enfants aînés sont montés au bus par mon voisin dont le fils va également au collège mais la semaine avant les vacances son fils et ma fille en 3ème effectuaient leur stage donc j'ai du monter mon fils au bus moi-même. Mes PE étaient au courant et devaient arriver suffisamment tôt pour me laisser le temps de mettre tout le monde en voiture mais le papa est arrivé trop en retard pour m'en laisser le temps donc ses enfants sont restés avec mes enfants de 14 ans et 5ans ( presque 6 car il a eu 6 ans le 28 décembre ) sous sa responsabilité car il était en retard et est reparti en même temps que moi. J'ai eu les enfants la semaine suivante. Lundi que le petit, impeccable. Mardi et mercredi les 3 enfants. Il faut savoir que la petite de 3ans cause beaucoup de problème car même à l'école elle ne fait que des bêtises. Le mardi la petite a fait pipi parterre devant les wcs chez moi donc quand le papa est arrivé, je finissais de passer la serpillière ( la pette s'est accroupie par terre donc elle n'était pas trempée contrairement au sol ) pour nettoyer et pour pouvoir accéder de nouveau à ma salle de bain afin de changer le petit. Je lui ai dit ce qu'elle avait fait et il lui a dit devant moi, qu'elle avait droit de faire des bêtises car elle n'avait que 3 ans ( elle est de début juillet ). Le mercredi les enfants arrivent tôt. La petite commence ses bêtises ( elle écrit par terre, fouille dans les placards... ) puis elle joue avec sa sœur et mon fils au policier/voleur avec des menottes en plastique. A midi, je mets les enfants à table et donne son repas au petit. La petite crache sur sa sœur, barbouille la table et les chaises de sa salive mais ne mange pas. Sa sœur se dépêche de manger et lui dit qu'elle est sale et moche, chose à laquelle je lui dis qu'elle ne doit pas parler comme ça.  La grande et mon fils qui avaient fini le repas, jouent à des jeux de société puis voulaient rejouer au policier/voleur mais les menottes avaient été cassées en fin de matinée donc la grande boude. Le petit joue après son repas près de moi, et je m'assoie à la table avec la petite pour lui donner son repas. Elle me crache dessus, crache dans ses mains... je l'empêche de mettre ses mains dans la bouche car c'est dégoûtant et je lui nettoie le visage. La petite me dit qu'elle veut manger ce qu'il y a dans le sac ( les gâteaux du goûter  ). Je dis non c'est pour le goûter et si tu les manges maintenant tu n'auras rien au goûter, elle me répond là il y en a plein ( montrant mes placards avec son doigt ). Je dis non et continue de lui donner son repas. En tout elle est restée 2h à table mais a mangé son repas. Après débarbouillage, on a fait des jeux de société.  La maman est venue récupérer la grande à 16h25 pour un rdv chez l'ophtalmologiste. Elle m'avait demandé de mettre des gouttes à sa grande pour son rdv. Je l'ai fait avec ordonnance et autorisation. La grande était en colère.  La maman en retard de 10min est arrivée quand il fallait mettre la seconde goutte. La gamine commençait son cinéma et amadouait sa mère pour ne pas les avoir. Du coup j'ai du l'aider à mettre la seconde goutte. J'ai donné 2 chocolats à la grande pour son courage. La petite m'en réclame sans politesse , je dis non car elle n'avait pas été sage pendant le repas de midi. Puis quand sa maman est partie avec sa sœur elle a dit pardon et je lui ai donné un chocolat.  On a lu des livres tranquillement en attendant le papa. Le petit faisait la sieste. Le papa arrive à 18h30 et récupère ses 2 enfants. ( la petite ne voulait pas partir comme d'habitude  ). Vers 17h la maman m'avait envoyé un message pour que je garde les enfants le lendemain ( dans ma tête c'était déjà prévu donc je lui dis oui  ). Le soir à 19h elle me renvoie un message pour lui dire de lui raconter l'histoire des menottes ! Je lui dis que les enfants ont joué dans la matinée au policier / voleur. Et là elle me dit non pas ça mais quand tu as attaché ma fille de 3 ans sur le sol car elle ne voulait pas manger ! J'ai dit n'importe quoi ???? Et là elle me dit que c'est celle de 5 ans qui lui a dit ça.  Je réponds qu'elle dit des bêtises et qu'elle doit m'en vouloir pour les gouttes mais que si je les lui ai mises c'était sous sa demande. Et là elle me dit que du coup je n'aurai pas les enfants le lendemain. Voilà l'histoire. Elle a envoyé un courrier à la PMI comme quoi elle me renvoyait pour faute grave dès le 22 décembre. J'ai reçu la lettre de la PMI ( qui me convoque ) samedi matin alors que je n'avais aucune idée de ce licenciement. J'ai eu la lettre de licenciement aujourd'hui seulement. Donc aujourd'hui j'aimerai parler avec une assistante juridique car sur la lettre le nom des enfants n'est pas stipulé. La lettre est elle valable ? Et la faute énoncée, fausse , est elle valable pour l'autoriser à ne pas me verser de préavis ? 
Désolée pour le pavé mais là vous savez tout
Merci


----------



## violetta (Lundi à 14:51)

Ben oui griselda, quand je relis le post c'est bien ce que je comprends aussi.
Et là,  bon, c'est faute grave.


----------



## fanny35 (Lundi à 15:00)

Je suis désolée, mais si vous avez vu que le papa laissait les enfants à votre fille, ce n'est pas que sa responsabilité.
Vous auriez dû refuser...


----------



## Titine15 (Lundi à 15:01)

Ben malheureusement d'avoir laissé vos accueillis avec vos enfants seuls c'est une faute grave car vous le saviez et vous étiez d'accord. Désolée, mais c'est la base quand même de savoir que les accueillis sont sous notre responsabilité et seulement la notre, pas de notre mari et surtout pas de nos enfants mineurs. Ce n'est pas du baby-sitting être assistante maternelle. Il y a des règles à respecter et celle ci me paraît justifiée.
Ce qui m'interroge c'est que vous ne vous remettez pas en question à ce sujet là. Vous devriez vous rendre compte que vous avez fait une grosse erreur. Ceci dit le papa est d'une malhonnêteté sans nom car il laisse ses enfants et après se plaint. Bizarre êtes parents quand même.


----------



## violetta (Lundi à 15:03)

Oh la la maman sandy, vous en avez gros sur la patate.
Bon, donc, si je comprends bien, le papa a attendu votre retour avant de partir. 
Donc c'est bon car c'est ce point qui me paraissait important d'éclaircir. 
Pour le reste, bon, j'ais pas quoi dire...
En tout cas je vois pas comment une collaboration peut se poursuivre dans ces conditions.


----------



## assmatzam (Lundi à 15:11)

Bonjour 

Alors oui il y a bien  *faute grave* dans le sens où vous avez accepté que le papa *en retard* laisse ses enfants à votre fille de 14 ans

Pour ce qui est du reste, soit le mensonge de la grande sœur de 5 ans qui a dit à ses parents que vous aviez menotté sa petite sœur 😂 désolé mais ça me fait rire
Ce ne sont que des paroles d'un enfant de 5 ans et on sait pertinement qu'à cet âge là ils racontent des histoires 
C'est vraiment dommage d'en arriver à un signalement à la PMI


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 15:18)

Pour l histoire des enfants laisser a votre fille , vous dite que vous avez croisé le papa , vous vous êtes parler ?


----------



## stephy2 (Lundi à 15:18)

@violetta : non  le papa n'a pas attendu son retour puisque il est reparti en même temps qu'elle comme elle dit! Donc était très bien au courant!
Donc bien faute pour moi.
Maintenant en ce qui concerne nos propres enfants je suis d'accord que cela nous regarde personnellement sur le fait de faire des choix! Une chose est sûr c'est que si j'avais laissé mes enfants seuls 5/10 min, en aucun cas ils auraient ouvert la porte si une personne frappait ou sonner à la porte!
Mais bon si l'am est d'accord...... 
@Titine15 : 


Titine15 a dit: 


> Ce qui m'interroge c'est que vous ne vous remettez pas en question à ce sujet là. Vous devriez vous rendre compte que vous avez fait une grosse erreur.


TOUT A FAIT D'ACCORD


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 15:19)

Alors oui il y a faute dans le sens où si vous avez vu le papa partir en même temps que vous, vous saviez qu'il avait laissé ses enfants seuls chez vous sous la surveillance ou pas d'ailleurs de votre propre fille. Mais je pense que dans ce cas, vous ne pouvez être seule incriminée puisque le papa ne peut se plaindre d'une chose qu'il a engendré et souhaité. Il savait pertinemment que vous partiez et a laissé délibérément ses enfants avec votre ado et votre fils de bientôt 6 ans. Donc au pire vous aurez un rappel à l'ordre mais le papa a sa responsabilité d'engagé également. Il ne peut pas dire qu'il a appris que ses enfants ont été laissé seul avec votre fils puisque c'est lui qui les a laissé en vitre absence.... ça prouve à quel point ces parents sont à l'ouest d'ailleurs.
Pour le fait d'avoir attaché sa fille sur une chaise, là encore, c'est parole contre parole. Si l'un de vos enfants où les deux ont assistés au repas du midi, ils pourront témoigner que ce qui est dénoncé par les parents, est faux .
En tout cas courage à vous car franchement ce sont des parents bien malhonnêtes. Moi j'aurai été vous, je n'aurai pas accepté de prendre les enfants à la suite du centre aéré ou ça se passait mal. Ça ressemble à des parents qui prennent toujours partie pour leurs enfants et qui ne sont et seront jamais objectifs, d'où le comportement de leur enfant


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 15:21)

Stephy2 Moi je comprend que le papa est arrivée au moment où l Assmat sortait de la maison avec son fils pour l enmener au bus


----------



## Nanou91 (Lundi à 15:22)

@violetta
moi je comprends que le papa est arrivé AVANT que la collègue parte avec son fils puisqu'elle était en train de l'installer dans sa voiture.
Et qu'il est reparti en même temps que l'ass mat après avoir refilé les 3 enfants à la demoiselle de 14 ans. Et que donc l'ass mat a laissé faire.
Là où elle aurait du dire : "Ma fille, tu fermes la porte à clé derrière moi et tu n'ouvres pas à Mr Papa, tu ne laisses pas rentrer ses enfants, il attendra que je revienne".


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 15:24)

C est un peu du mic mac tout cela 🤔

Il serait intéressant de savoir ce qu il y a d écrit exactement dans la lettre de licenciement


----------



## stephy2 (Lundi à 15:26)

@Sandrine2572 : non, le papa est reparti en même temps qu'elle. Je pense comme Nanou91


assmatzam a dit: 


> Pour ce qui est du reste, soit le mensonge de la grande sœur de 5 ans qui a dit à ses parents que vous aviez menotté sa petite sœur 😂 désolé mais ça me fait rire


IDEM


----------



## ElisabethSom (Lundi à 15:44)

stephy2 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Alors pour moi il y a vraiment faute grave même super grave! Vous dites avoir laisser votre fille de 14 ans seul avec votre fils de 5 ans ???  Et le papa trouve le moyen de laisser ses enfants à votre fille de 14 ans ??? Mais je rêve ou j ai mal compris ? Le papa est aussi inconscient que vous!!!
> Alors moi ça m aurai pas venu à l esprit de laisser ma fille de 14 ans avec mon fils de 5 ans déjà! Et si je croisais le papa en voiture, je lui aurai dit qu il aurai dû être à l heure et que maintenant il attend mon retour. Il n est pas à  5 min près.
> Alors j attend de voir les propositions de mes collègues mais si j étais vous je me ferai petite et j aurai peur pour mon agrément!!


Euh, franchement,  laisser une ado 5 minutes avec son frère,  y a pas mort d'homme ! Je vois pas ce qui est grave ! Relax 😁
L'inconscient,  c'est le père du gamin, alors là oui, il a carrément abusé,  mais la postante n'y est pour rien.


----------



## miette (Lundi à 15:51)

Je suis 😱😱😱😱


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (Lundi à 15:59)

Suite a un malentendu sur date de reprise de mes vacances 
la maman arrive le matin, je n’étais donc pas la 
elle voulait absolument laisser sa fille a mon mari 

lui bien sûr a refuser 
j’ai été licencier plusieurs semaines après, avec dénonciation a la pmi ….


----------



## stephy2 (Lundi à 16:01)

@ElisabethSom : comme j'ai dit dans mon dernier message, cela ne regarde que nous. Et même si j'avais laissé mes enfants seuls, dès l'instant que je pars, je ferme à clé donc le papa n'aurait pas su que mes enfants étaient seuls et de toute façon même si il le sait, mes filles ont l'interdiction d'aller voir ou ouvrir la porte comme dit Nanou91! Donc je suis tout à fait "relax" si je croise un parent en voiture ou même dans ma cour. Je lui dit il revient dans 5 min ou me donne son enfant que je met en voiture! Mais en aucun il sait ce qui se passe derrière ma porte fermée!


----------



## Griselda (Lundi à 16:01)

Idem, juridiquement il faut d'abord s'atteler à l'écrit précis dans le courrier de licenciement pour faute.
Comme je te l'ai déjà expliqué plus haut en allant au tribunal il y aurait certainement vice de forme puisque la procédure pour faute n'a pas été respectée.
Il y a qu'une seule lettre de licenciement ne mentionnant pas les prénoms des enfants concernés par la rupture mais si je comprends bien tu n'as pas 3 contrats distincts mais un seul contrat avec Avenant pour ajouter les 2 grands perisco donc je suppose qu'une seule lettre, par defaut, romps le contrat pour les 3 accueils, ce qui est d'autant plus logique que c'est pour faute (d'où on te confierait 1 ou 2 enfants encore alors qu'on te licencie pour faute pour le troisième?)
Ici c'est un forum où tu trouveras des AMs, des PE qui te diront ce qu'ils en pensent d'après ce qu'ils savent ou croient savoir.
Si tu veux un vrai accompagnement juridique je t'ai listé plus haut 3 possibilités, je t'encourage vivement à te faire aider.

Pour ce qui est des fautes, qui doivent être prouvées pour être utilisées dans la procédure de licenciement, elles n'ont par contre pas besoin d'être prouvées pour en alerter la PMI. Cette dernière enquête et c'est bien normal.

Pour moi, le Papa qui arrive chez toi au moment où tu pars, si tu ne peux pas prendre ses enfants alors tu n'as pas à le laisser chez toi en ton absence. Il attendra devant ta porte, celle ci fermée à clef et ordre à tes enfants de ne pas lui ouvrir, encore moins de prendre la responsabilité de prendre ses enfants. Tu es AM, tu as des obligations, tu n'es pas la voisine qui rend service, ta fille ado si elle veut rendre service elle ne doit jamais le faire chez toi, encore moins durant ton temps de travail, encore moins pour des enfants sous contrat avec toi. La seule chose qui est une circonstance atténuante (et encore) c'est que c'est le Papa qui a pris cette décision idiote et non toi.

J'ai déjà eut un PE qui pensait être sympa en me disant que quand il est en retard le soir et que j'ai RDV au RPE je pouvais laisser leur enfant à mon Mari. Ma réponse: absolument pas, il n'est pas agréé, soyez à l'heure autant que possible... C'est le seul contrat qui s'est mal terminé plusieurs mois plus tard. Ce n'est pas parce que le PE se dit "cool" qu'il ne t'en fera pas reproche ensuite.

Pour ce qui est d'attacher l'enfant pour qu'il mange" j'en comprends une petite qui raconte à sa sauce et mélange les choses ce qui est très fréquent à cet âge là et sans vouloir te porter tort ou se venger de goutte dans l'oeil. Par contre surement que l'amalgame a été fait en ayant bien vu que sa sœur était restée 2 heures à table ce qui est hyper long et peu s’apparenter à de la maltraitance: aucun enfant ne reste à table 2 heures de sa propre envie et l'estomac envoyant le signal qu'il a mangé après 20 minutes de repas je doute que cette enfant avait encore faim durant 2 heures. Certes tu ne l'as, j'imagine bien, pas attachée physiquement mais certainement interdit de quitter la table et ce durant bien trop longtemps.


----------



## assmatzam (Lundi à 16:12)

Et oui on ne laisse pas un enfant devant son assiette durant 2 heures
Ce n'était vraiment pas la réaction à avoir en temps que professionnelle

Et cela peut être considéré à raison comme de la maltraitance

Elle refuse de manger fait des idioties à table et bien vous lui retirez son assiette et elle sortira de table quand tout le monde aura fini son repas
Mais vous ne l'obligez pas à rester 2 heures
Ce n'est pas possible
Il faut revoir vos manières de travailler


----------



## MamanSandy (Lundi à 16:31)

2h c'est du moment où elle s'est assise jusqu'à ce qu'elle ait fini son repas. Faut savoir qu'elle n'a commencé à manger qu'au bout d'1 heure. Avant elle jouait avec sa salive et crachait ... sa sœur a fini très vite pour sortir de table car elle en avait marre de se faire cracher dessus. Pour le papa il est reparti en même temps que moi et aurait pu me proposer de monter mon fils au bus mais est reparti en disant qu'il était en retard à son boulot. J'étais déjà dehors avec mon fils. Il pouvait rester chez moi ou dans sa voiture mais n'avait pas le temps donc il a rentré ses enfants et est parti. Voilà. Mais cet épisode ne peut pas être utilisé pour faute car j'ai eu les enfants ensuite.  Sinon j'ai 3 contrats distincts et 3 avenants chaque fois. Don logiquement me faut 3 lettres avec les noms dessus ou une seule avec les 3 noms dessus ??? 
Merci


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 16:52)

Une lettre de licenciement avec les 3 prénoms et noms suffit
 2 h a table même si l enfant a mis 1 h avant de commencer son repas c est beaucoup beaucoup trop , elle veux pas manger et fait le bazard eh ben tampis quand le repas et fini on lui enlève son assiette 
Je vais être franche ( tampis si ça plaît pas ) mais pour moi dans les 2 situations cités vous êtes en tord et n avez pas eu une posture professionnelle

Je pense que la PMI va vous faire passer en conseil


----------



## kikine (Lundi à 16:58)

oui pour le coup vous êtes en tord tout autant que le père
2h a table ? même moi qui suis adulte j'aurai du mal.... perso si quand tout le monde a fini le repas elle n'a pas touché a son assiette et bien tant pis pour elle, elle mangera mieux a 16h.. et le prochain coup elle mangera en même temps que tout le monde

pour le père vous auriez du refuser et ne pas les laisser entrer

et oui, vous risquez gros auprès de la pmi


----------



## assmatzam (Lundi à 17:08)

En ce qui concerne le papa
Il est tout aussi fautif que vous

Mais la différence entre vous 2 c'est que ce sera à vous de devoir rendre des comptes à la pmi sur vos manquements car lui n'a rien à perdre dans cette histoire 

Vous, auriez du lui dire très clairement qu'il avait 2 solutions 
1. Soit Attendre votre retour 
2. Soit trouver un autre moyen de garde pour la journée 

Mais en aucun cas le laisser faire en acceptant qu'il dépose ses enfants à votre fille mineur 

Si la pmi a vent (en plus de cette histoire des menottes) de cette histoire c'est retrait d'agrément à coup sûr et au mieux suspension de 4 mois

Vôtre situation ne présage rien de bon je le crains fortement


----------



## caninou (Lundi à 17:37)

Bonsoir,
vous êtes dures quand même à porter tous ces jugements avec des "à votre place j'aurais agi comme ça..." ben pas sûre que certaines devant le fait accompli, c'est à dire, un parent qui laisse ses enfants sans aucun scrupules, ne se seraient pas faites avoir " il y a faute..." faute du père oui, qui en tant que parent responsable n'aurait pas dû laisser ses enfants à la fille de l'assistante maternelle, mais comme souvent le boulot passe avant les enfants " 2h à table c'est long..." ben oui et non tout dépend du cas, j'ai eu un préma en accueil et ce petit ne faisait aucune bêtise à table, mais avait besoin de temps et de patience durant les repas et j'ai souvent frôlé les 2 heures, le but étant qu'il mange et à son rythme, donc je prenais le temps. Sachez qu'il y  aussi maltraitance lorsque l'on fait manger des enfants au lance pierre. Donc, je pense plutôt que le reproche que l'on peut faire à MamanSandy est de ne pas avoir su s'imposer face à des parents, qui pensaient qu'ils pouvaient faire selon leur bon vouloir , en plus se laisser tutoyer n'est pas bon du tout c'est la porte ouverte aux copinages et de fait aux situations malheureuses de ce type.


----------



## kikine (Lundi à 17:45)

caninou a dit: 


> Bonsoir,
> vous êtes dures quand même à porter tous ces jugements avec des "à votre place j'aurais agi comme ça...


non nous ne sommes pas si dure que ça... en revanche la pmi ne va pas la louper et elle sera beaucoup plus intransigeante...
le tarif pour laisser un enfant a une personne non agréée.. ben c'est le retrait d'agrément justement

donc oui a votre place.. hors de question pour moi de risquer mon gagne pain pour un pe aussi méprisant...
quant aux repas il y a quand même une grosse différence entre un enfant qui a besoin de temps pour manger dû a des raisons de santé, et une gamine qui fait sa petite peste en refusant de manger et en crachant partout car elle veut faire l'intéressante !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Lundi à 18:30)

Bonsoir.

Alors ben désolée mais laisser l'enfant 2 heures à table c'est d'une nullité incommensurable !  1h à cracher et 1 heure à manger ?
Hum le repas devait être délicieusement froid !
Quelle style d'éducation ! 

Pour le reste idem vous saviez que le papa avait déposer ses enfants chez vous. Vous n'avez pas dit non. 
Vous êtes fautive sur ces 2 points.
C'est hyper grave, même si le parent ne pourra pas prouver la faute grave puisqu'il à ensuite confier ses enfants en accueil.

mais vous,  repositionnez vous !


----------



## caninou (Lundi à 18:36)

Ceci 3 ans étant un âge un peu compliqué, je pense que la petite  avait peut-être aussi besoin de temps pour comprendre que lorsque l'on est à table c'est en général pour manger et non pour cracher. Désolée je ne peux pas reprocher à MamanSandy d'avoir preuve d'une aussi grande patience, que ce soit avec les parents comme avec leurs enfant, les chiens ne faisant pas des chats, CQFD. Au bout du compte effectivement, c'est elle qui va se faire remonter les bretelles. Ceci dit, c'est quand même le père qui a pris l'initiative de laisser ses enfants à une personne non agréée et étant l'employeur et MamanSandy l'employée donc sa subordonnée, est-elle vraiment fautive à 100% ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Lundi à 18:40)

Oui, elle l'est sans équivoque. 
Et non on ne laisse pas un enfant 2h à table.  Que celui ait 3 ans ou pas.


----------



## violetta (Lundi à 18:48)

Bonsoir.
Bon, je reprends le fil de la discussion et ce qui me gêne c'est cette façon de presque rejeter ses propres fautes aux enfants....
Ce ne sont que des petits, mal élevés peut-être mais nullement responsables de la faute grave d'avoir laissé seuls des enfants en toute conscience.
Vous pouvez aussi le reconnaître.


----------



## Griselda (Lundi à 18:50)

du même avis que Metal.
L'enfant s'il ne mange pas c'est surement qu'il n'a pas faim. On peut lui laisser le temps de la reflexion le temps par exemple que les autres mangent leur repas mais ensuite il est absolument inutile de le maintenir à table jusqu'à ce qu'il mange, c'est absurde.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Lundi à 18:55)

D'autant plus que la postante dit bien à l'enfant que si elle ne mange pas le repas du midi, elle sera privée de goûter..

Tout ça me semble bien litigieux.


----------



## assmatzam (Lundi à 19:03)

En général un repas ne doit pas durer plus de 25 à 30 minutes à cet âge là
Si l'enfant joue au lieu de manger pas de soucis je retire l'assiette

Mais or de question d'aller jouer
Il devra attendre que le temps de repas soit terminé pour tout le monde pourvsortir de table

Je ne laisse jamais un enfant devant son assiette aussi longtemps

Et encore moins privé de goûter c'est inpenssable

Il ne faut surtout pas rentrer dans un rapport de force et rester calme et ferme

Au bout de plusieurs jours l'enfant comprend comment ça se déroule et fini toujours par céder et manger


----------



## caninou (Lundi à 19:04)

Je comprends la faute et le comportement inapproprié de MamanSandy mais quand je lis entre les lignes, je comprends aussi qu'elle s'est laissé baloter sans jamais rien dire. Ce qui explique qu'elle a laissé, ce papa confier ses enfants à sa fille mineure. Perso peu m'importe que les PE me licencient parce que je n'ai pas abondé dans leur sens, si j'estime que je suis dans mes droits et que j'agis en tant que professionnelle, il est clair qu'à sa place je n'aurai jamais laissé un truc pareil se faire. Mais beaucoup d'assistantes maternelles ont tellement peur de perdre leur emploi, qu'elles sont prêtes à accepter tout et n'importe quoi de certains PE.


----------



## caninou (Lundi à 19:09)

Mais non GénéralMétal1988, elle ne dit pas qu'elle sera privé de goûter relisez le texte, c'est la petite qui veut manger ses gâteaux du goûter le midi et elle lui dit que si elle les mange à midi elle n'en aura plus pour son goûter. Vous êtes comme les PMI vous transformez les propos ? 😂


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Lundi à 19:12)

Ouais, un peu de bon sens quand même !  Là on frôle le retrait d'agrément !  

je veux bien défendre certaines ams,  mais là dans ces explications elle donne le bâton pour se faire battre !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Lundi à 19:15)

Oui c'est vrai, j'ai mal lu la phrase concernant le goûter !  Mea-Culpa. Pour le reste...


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 19:22)

Après même si l'assmat n'a pas tout bien fait c'est certain, on voit beaucoup de patience dans sa façon de faire .....et franchement quel parent sain d'esprit laisse ses enfants à une ado de 14 ans qu'il connait à peine sans adultes sur place ? Il arrive avec une heure et demi de retard et ne peut pas attendre 5 mins car monsieur est pressé. Il aurait été servi avec moi ....


----------



## liline17 (Lundi à 19:25)

je pense surtout qu'elle a agit dans l'urgence, vu qu'elle a du attendre le dernier moment pour se préparer à partir, le bus n'allait pas l'attendre, elle n'avait probablement pas franchement le temps de réfléchir, qui peut être certain de bien agir sous le coup du stress? pas moi.
Par contre, 2h à table, ce n'est pas possible, là, on a bien le temps de réfléchir et de se rendre compte que c'est trop long, c'est un coup à dégouter l'enfant des repas.


----------



## caninou (Lundi à 19:33)

Ben oui c'est sûr, mais pour le coup dans le cas où elle avait mis un terme au repas au bout d'une demi heure comme vous le suggérez, n'aurait- elle pas eu faute grave aussi dans ce cas là ? Car les PE lui auraient reproché d'avoir volontairement écourté le repas sans se soucier du bien-être alimentaire de leur enfant qui se voit sauter un repas.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Lundi à 19:50)

Non caninou, faut pas pousser non plus...

Tout n'est pas excusable. On parle d'une enfant de 3 ans là !  Trop d'enfants à gérer ?


----------



## caninou (Lundi à 20:32)

Bah aujourd'hui plus rien ne m'étonne, certains sont parfois pleins de ressources. Peut-être oui un peu trop d'enfants à gérer, du coup ça peut partir à vau l'eau.


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 21:17)

En fait chaque enfant son rythme pour manger ...deux heures peut paraitre en effet trop long mais ce n'est pas ça qui me choque .... c'est pas la durée du repas qui est choquant mais que cette petite n'a fait que cracher pendant une heure ....une heure à faire le singe à table, c'est long....car une fois qu'elle a commencé à manger, une heure de repas c'est correct. 
Moi je ne l'aurai pas laisser faire n'importe quoi à table pendant une heure, mais avec mon mari nous sommes deux donc plus facile. Quand on a des bébés à côté, si les enfants censés être autonomes ne le sont pas et décident de faire n'importe quoi, c'est pas si simple. Et j'ai bien l'impression que cette assmat n'avait pas beaucoup de soutien des parents qui préfèrent voir leurs enfants tout blancs ....alors je m'abstiendrai de juger cette assmat ....elle a fait preuve de patience et bienveillance....il vaut mieux ça qu'une assmat qui n'en peut plus et ait un geste malencontreux...


----------



## Titine15 (Lundi à 21:21)

Eh bien pour le repas qui dure 2h moi je dirai quelle patience. Si au bout d'une demie heure voir 55 min si l'enfant ne mange pas c'est peut être qu'il n'a pas faim tout simplement. 2h c'est horriblement long même pour l'assmat. Jamais de la vie j'aurai tenu 2h à table avec un enfant de 3 ans même avec des adultes c'est super long.
Je suis aussi d'accord avec Nounou22.
Comment ça l'enfant crache pendant une heure ? C'est quoi cette éducation que ses parents lui donnent. Il y a un pb d'éducation ça c'est sûr et ce n'est sûrement pas la.faute de lassmat si l'enfant fait n'importe quoi à table. Ya des limites quand même à ce que l'on peut supporter. Et pourtant j'en ai eu des petits qui avaient du mal à manger mais ce n'était pas du tout de cet ordre là. Ils se tenaient bien à table car leurs parents leur avaient inculqué un minimum de savoir vivre.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (Lundi à 21:43)

Alors je pense que les repas de cette enfant ne sont pas du tout adapté
Trop long ou trop peu n'es pas le problème c'est le comportement qu'il faut revoir pour que cette enfant mange correctement
Pour le faîte de laisser les accueilli avec ses enfants c'est évidemment une faute
Mais pour avoir eu des péri scolaires pendant des années avec un bus qui lui ne vous attendra pas
C'est le stress absolue quand vous voyez l'heure tournée et toujours personne en vue et que vous devez partir
Alors je n'excuse rien mais je comprends qu'elle est pu paniquer et faire cette bêtise
Avec le temps j'ai fini par arrêté de stresser et PE en retard t'en pis pour lui il attendra ( quand il me croisait en voiture c'était grimace pour eux 🤷)
Surtout quand plus ça n'avais pas l'air de poser problème au PE 
Le nombre de fois où un PE a pû me dire " c'est pas grave laisser le a votre mari ce soir si je suis en retard"
Mais la vôtre agrément est mal barré
A votre place j'irai vite voir ma protection juridique si vous en avez une 
Sinon un courrier peu suffir mais avec le nom des 3, enfants quand même


----------



## MeliMelo (Lundi à 22:22)

Bonjour, vous pouvez demander conseil à un ******************************************************** si vous le souhaitez. Pour le fait que le père ait laissé ses enfants chez vous avec vos enfants mineurs, même s'il est en tort et si l'accueil a continué, je pense que vous êtes malheureusement en tort aussi et que la PMI vous demandera des comptes là-dessus. Pour la petite rester 2h à table, je ne sais pas si la PMI sera ok là dessus non plus, même si cela ne pourra pas être retenu comme faute grave. Rester assise à table une heure quand on ne veut pas manger, ce n'est pas souhaitable, c'est aussi sûrement pour ça qu'elle crachait etc. elle n'avait aucunement l'intention de manger. La PMI pourrait penser qu'elle a finit par manger par épuisement de peur de ne plus pouvoir sortir de table ? Pas forcément étonnant non plus que la grande soeur ait peut-être fait la confusion avec les menottes ? Voir sa petite soeur deux heures à table a du lui sembler long et du haut de son jeune âge, elle a peut-être vu ça comme une punition ?


----------



## caninou (Mardi à 08:54)

Ben voyons pauvre pauvre petite qui n'a pas faim du coup elle crache, euh à 3 ans ils parlent non ? J'ai un enfant de 3 ans en accueil si il n'a pas faim il me le dit ou si il n'a plus faim il me le dit aussi, mais il ne crache pas pour me le faire comprendre ou alors j'ai un surdoué chez moi. MeliMelo je pense que vous sous estimez le potentiel intellectuel des enfants de 3 ans. Je pense plutôt que cette enfant soit cherche les limites qui faut bien le dire n'en a pas des masses ou alors spectre autistique, car jouer avec sa bave ou cracher à 3 ans est ma foi un peu inquiétant (j’extrapole bien sûr, quoique  😂 ). En ce qui me concerne je l'aurais effectivement sortie de table en lui disant "tu ne veux pas manger tant pis ce n'est pas grave, mais dans une heure il ne faudra pas me dire que tu as faim ce sera top tard, aprés l'heure c'est plus l'heure". Chez moi elle se serait rattrapée certainement au goûter.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Mardi à 10:05)

Bonjour, la seule faute qui pourrait être considéré comme grave est celle ou vous quittez le domicile pour déposer votre enfant au bus.

ça peut être considéré comme abandon de poste,peu importe que le parent arrive après l'heure étant donner que vous êtes payé à partir de 6h30 donc présente.

Mais là encore, si vous avez bien noté au contrat les obligations que doivent tenir les parents en venant à l'heure pour pouvoir vous permettre de vous organisé afin d'emmené vos enfants au bus, peut on considéré que du fait que le parent n'a pas respecter ses obligations peut se retourner contre vous? perso je pense pas!

pour ce qui est des menottes en plastique et les dires de l'enfant sont pour moi des allégations surtout à l'âge de 5 ans ou ils ont tendance à raconté n'importe quoi le plus souvent, dite leur ce que vous nous avez écrit tout simplement. 

 Il faudra vous défendre surtout à propos du retard du parent j'ai cru comprendre que c'était spécifié sur le contrat que vous emmenez vos enfants au bus là encore c'est défendable défendez vous avec ça.

bon courage et bien que je sais que tout celà est fatiguant et démoralisant rester calme et soyez forte.


----------



## caninou (Mardi à 10:32)

Vous avez raison nanny mcfee sauf peut être sur le fait de _"ça peut être considéré comme abandon de poste, peu importe que le parent arrive après l'heure étant donner que vous êtes payé à partir de 6h30 donc présente"_. Pas d'abandon de poste dans le cas d'un retard de 1h30 sans être avertie. Nous sommes même en droit de refuser l'enfant, d'ailleurs c'est bien ce que font les crèches. Car en dehors que du fait que la postante a des impératifs de vie familiale, comme amener son fils au bus, dans certains cas nous avons des impératifs d'organisation avec nos accueillis et ne pouvons attendre gentiment les PE qui sont en retard, sans quoi nous serions obligées de pénaliser nos accueillis du type: ne pas partir en promenade, les siestes (ou repas parfois) qui sont décalées ou perturbées.....Et rien à voir avec le fait d'être payée qui pour le coup, qui dans ce cas là, rentre dans le cadre de convenance personnelle du PE.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mardi à 13:21)

Je crains que dans ce cas l'avis des puers ne sera pas dans le sens de la postante retard ou pas.

Car si je comprends bien  si le parent était arrivé à l'heure, l'am aurait dû installer les 3 enfants dans sa voiture pour un trajet privé,  de quelques minutes. 
Elle va tiquer là dessus, c'est clair et même si c'était occasionnel...au moins le temps de la formation de la grande ...


----------



## kikine (Mardi à 13:47)

là ou elle va tiquer c'est surtout qu'elle a vu que le père arrivait que l'am savait qu'il confiait les petits a ses enfants et qu'elle soit partie quand même sans refuser que le papa laisse les enfants en son absence


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mardi à 14:08)

Si le papa avait respecté les termes du contrat et l'organisation de son assmat, rien de tout cela se serait passé....la question que je me pose, c'est comment le papa a pu se sentir le droit d'arriver une heure et demi en retard et de dépocher ses enfants de la sorte. Perso chez moi, impossible que cela se produise car jamais je ne tolère un tel retard qui n'est pas prévu en amont. Je pense qu'il y a peut être un soucis de posture pro chez la postante qui permet aux parents qui n'ont aucun respect de faire un peu ce qu'ils veulent


----------



## stephy2 (Mardi à 14:12)

MamanSandy a dit: 


> Pour le papa il est reparti en même temps que moi et aurait pu me proposer de monter mon fils au bus mais est reparti en disant qu'il était en retard à son boulot. J'étais déjà dehors avec mon fils. Il pouvait rester chez moi ou dans sa voiture mais n'avait pas le temps donc il a rentré ses enfants et est parti


Comme kikine.
De plus ce qui me choque c'est que vous étiez dehors et que le papa est rentré chez vous alors que vous n'étiez pas à l'intérieur!!! Mais s'il y aurai eu un autre parent après vos départs ou un inconnu qui rentre??? Voir même si le papa n'avait pas fermée la porte ? Un enfant aurai pu sortir non ??
Bon je sais que "j'extrapole" beaucoup mais bon....


----------



## caninou (Mardi à 15:03)

GénéralMétal1988 oui les puers vont au mieux envoyer la postante en CCPD où elle pourra éventuellement se défendre au pire lui retirer son agrément. C'est dommage, elle aurait mieux fait de refuser l'accueil pour cause de retard important.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mardi à 15:10)

Suis pas certaine que nous aurons un retour de la postante


----------



## MamanSandy (Mardi à 16:09)

En ce aui concerne le repas, j'ai demandé plusieurs fois si la petite voulait manger et elle disait oui j'ai faim mais voulait absolument manger les gâteaux prévus pour le goûter.  Donc elle crachait jouait avec sa bave et en mettait partout. La maman a été clair plusieurs fois sur le fait qu'elle ne paierait pas un repas non pris par une de ses filles. Donc j'ai été patiente en expliquant que le repas du midi serait celui servi. Elle est donc restée à faire des bêtises devant son entrée sans y toucher. Au bout d'1h elle a commencé à manger car je n'avais pas cédé à ses caprices et elle jouait avec sa nourriture. Après l'entrée je lui ai servi son plat chaud sur lequel elle a boudé car elle pensait qu'elle aurait droit aux gâteaux du sac si elle mangeait l'entrée mais non. Et ensuite son dessert. En tout 2h oui mais elle a mangé chaud et non froid. Et pour le bus oui je suis partie car sinon mon fils l'aurait loupé et j'aurai alors du mettre tout le monde en voiture pour le déposer au collège à 12min de chez moi alors que les enfants étaient en pyjama et qu'il y avait le petit déjeuner à faire, débarbouillage, coiffage ... le tout avant de les déposer eux mêmes à l'école pour 8h50. Donc oui j'ai agi dans l'urgence de la situation car ce parent est arrivé avec plus d'1h de retard. 
Je ne demande pas de jugement de qui que ce soit, je veux juste savoir si la lettre que j'ai reçu de la maman est légale et entraîne bien un licenciement sans préavis. Sur la lettre les noms et prénoms des enfants n'apparaient nulle part et j'ai 3 contrats distincts.  Il y a juste un endroit où elle écrit que la grande lui a dit que sa soeur R avait été menottée car elle n'avait pas mangé son repas ( chose fausse mais qui fait une bonne excuse pour la maman qui ne voulait pas me payer mon préavis )donc juste un prénom est mentionné. Et en plus elle écrit : " j'envisage un licenciement pour faute" et pas " je vous licencie pour faute " . Donc niveau juridique est ce que mes contrats sont arrêtés ou doit elle me refaire des lettres de licenciement ? Je dois calculer les CPs dus et le mois de janvier mais si la lettre n'est pas bonne mes contrats continuent jusqu'à une vrai lettre de sa part ? Merci de m'éclairer svp si vous connaissez la réponse


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mardi à 16:26)

Non on ne peut pas vous répondre justement. 

Si vous voulez vous défendre auprès de votre puer il va falloir vraiment tout revoir. Vous vous justifier trop et les infos sont de plus en plus délicates et pas en votre faveur.. A 8h les enfants auraient dû êtres habillés ! Par leur parents ! 
Le problème du repas est de pire en pire. Là on peut penser que puisque vous avez préparer un repas et que si vous voulez que la maman vous le paye, quelque soit le temps passé avec l'enfant elle aurait eu l'obligation de le manger. Voyez le souci ??
Pour avoir accompagné une collègue en entretien avec le médecin conseil et la responsable pmi suite à une dénonciation ressemblant à la vôtre, je peux vous dire que toutes vos explications malheureusement ne vous aideront pas bien au contraire. Vous cherchez trop de justification.
Il y a trop de postures pro que vous n'appliquez pas, soit par manque de connaissance, soit parce que vous êtes trop laxiste avec les demandes de ces parents.


----------



## Griselda (Mardi à 16:39)

Nous t'avons déjà répondu que pour un licenciement sans préavis il faut prouver une faute et respecter la procédure avec entretient préalable au licenciement. Sur ce point là oui tu peux aller au Prud'homme pour rupture abusive si elle ne paie pas le préavis.
Nous t'avons déjà répondu plusieurs fois sur les personnes à contacter pour t'aider dans tes démarches.

Concernant les fautes que tu invoques, comme Metal, les détails que tu nous donnent t'enfoncent de plus en plus:
- Un PE ne peut pas refuser de payer un repas sous pretexte que son enfant ne la pas mangé, on n'est pas au restaurant et d'ailleurs même au restaurant, le plat commandé est à payer. C'était à toi de défendre ton droit et certainement pas contraindre une enfant de 3 ans à rester à table pour être certaine d'être payée ce repas. Elle dit qu'elle a faim parce qu'elle jouait avec tes nerfs, en tant que pro petite enfance tu aurais du savoir ça et comment y remedier sans rentrer dans une lutte de pouvoir avec elle au lieu de le faire plutôt avec les PE... 

Je te souhaite que ces PE ne te dénonces pas à la PMI parce que là tes justifications ne suffiront pas à proteger ton Agrément, loin de là.

Pour ce qui est des calculs de fin de contrats, des CP, laisse faire les Parents car je pense que même en le faisant correctement ils t'en voudront encore, c'est pourtant leur role à eux, pas le tien.
De plus ces calculs dépendront du fait que tu les laisse te licencier sans préavis ou non, on n'est pas sorti des ronces!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mardi à 17:01)

Je pense que dans ce cas là  il est préférable de pas aller au prud'hommes et de faire profil bas pour que la fin de contrat ce passe pour le mieux


----------



## MamanSandy (Mardi à 18:58)

2h c'est du moment où elle s'est assise jusqu'à ce qu'elle ait fini son repas. Faut savoir qu'elle n'a commencé à manger qu'au bout d'1 heure. Avant elle jouait avec sa salive et crachait ... sa sœur a fini très vite pour sortir de table car elle en avait marre de se faire cracher dessus. Pour le papa il est reparti en même temps que moi et aurait pu me proposer de monter mon fils au bus mais est reparti en disant qu'il était en retard à son boulot. J'étais déjà dehors avec mon fils. Il pouvait rester chez moi ou dans sa voiture mais n'avait pas le temps donc il a rentré ses enfants et est parti. Voilà. Mais cet épisode ne peut pas être utilisé pour faute car j'ai eu les enfants ensuite.  Sinon j'ai 3 contrats distincts et 3 avenants chaque fois. Don logiquement me faut 3 lettres avec les noms dessus ou une seule avec les 3 noms dessus ???


----------



## MamanSandy (Mardi à 19:04)

Je n'ai jamais dit que je voulais aller aux prud'hommes. Je veux juste savoir si sa lettre est bien faite car sinon elle devra m'en refaire une ou trois d'ailleurs,  et du coup la rupture des contrats sera plus tard. C'est tout. 
Cette parent vous ne la connaissez pas. Si la petite n'avait pas mangé son repas ce jour là, elle aurait vidé son sac et mangé son goûter ainsi que celui de sa sœur. Malheureusement quand j'allais aux wc, je la trouvais systématiquement en train de fouiller chez moi ou dans son sac. Elle demande une surveillance constante et à 3 ans je ne vais pas la forcer à aller dans un lit parapluie ou autre afin qu'elle ne fasse pas de bêtises. Enfin bref, je demandais une information sur un conseiller juridique, si vous en connaissiez un mais je ne vois rien dans vos réponses d'autres que des jugements. Merci quand même


----------



## Griselda (Mardi à 19:34)

Et bien je t'invite à relire les réponses, je t'ai personnellement répondu sur où trouver de l'aide juridique ainsi que d'autres collègues l'ont fait.

Je comprends qu'il est désagréable de s'entendre dire qu'on n'est pas blanc-bleu mais tous les propos ici n'ont pas valeur de jugement mais de t'aider à voir comment tu t'es piégée toi même dans une situation détestable avec des PE, je te l'accorde bien volontiers, tout aussi détestables envers toi. Il semble que tu as essayé de résoudre les pièges qu'ils te tendaient mais malheureusement pas du tout de la bonne manière pour t'éviter des ennuis. Ce serait chouette de pouvoir reconnaître qu'il fallait agir autrement.

Aujourd'hui tu t'agrippe à une histoire d'une lettre ou de 3 mais en réalité ce n'est un problème que si tu décide que ça peut en être un.
Il me semble que même toi tu as tout intérêt à ce que cette relation de travail cesse au plus vite et le plus proprement possible.
Je t'invite aussi à participer à des réunions d'Analyse de la Pratique car tu y trouveras beaucoup de soutient et de bonnes astuces pour
- savoir te faire respecter en tant que salariée et en tant que pro petite enfance
- savoir désamorcer positivement un enfant qui veut rentrer dans un jeu de pouvoir


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mardi à 19:38)

Le pire est que vous continuer à vous enfoncer sans même vous remettre un seul instant en question

Le réponses a vos questions , notamment la lettre de licenciement et conseiller juridique vous on été donner , mais apparemment ce n est pas suffisant


----------



## caninou (Mardi à 19:40)

Je pense aussi qu'il ne faut pas insister et tergiverser sur une lettre de licenciement. Le mieux est de laisser partir ces PE et ce toute en douceur.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mardi à 19:41)

Prenez la lettre de licenciement tel quelle est , faite profil bas  et terminer ses contrats au plus vite 

Je pense qu il faut stopper les dégâts ils sont déjà assez important

Je pense que vous vous rendez pas compte que votre agrément , donc votre travail est en jeu


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mardi à 19:45)

Je pense que malheureusement pour la postante, les parents ont déjà envoyé un courrier à la pmi, non?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mardi à 19:46)

Il me semble que oui nounou22


----------



## Titine15 (Mardi à 19:53)

Bonsoir
Les parents vous licencient pour tous les enfants donc je pense qu'une lettre suffit car c'est le même employeur pour les 3. A votre place, je laisserai la lettre tel quel et je ne chercherai rien de plus pour que cela se termine au plus vite et avec le moins de dégâts possibles pour vous. Un peu de remise en question de votre part serait bénéfique pour vous et pour vos relations futures avec des nouveaux employeurs
Bon courage


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mardi à 19:54)

Dans ce cas je ne peux que lui conseiller d'arranger la vérité afin de conserver son agrément. Comme @GénéralMétal1988 le dit, se faire accompagner lors de l'entretien avec la pmi et en amont savoir ce qui est à dire et ne pas dire ....si l'AM a ses torts, les parents aussi ne l'oublions pas....ils sont quand même bien bien tordus ceux là.....jamais je n'aurai pu travailler avec des personnes comme ça. J'ai rompu des contrats parfois pour bien moins que ça et sans regrets ....au contraire avec beaucoup de soulagement


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mardi à 19:55)

Si la postante a d'autres employeurs, il faudrait que l'autre ou les autres parents employeurs lui fassent des lettres élogieuses sur ces pratiques professionnelles, ça aiderait fasse à la PMI


----------



## caninou (Mardi à 20:21)

Oui nounou22 c'est sûr ils sont tordus mais c'est bien ce que l'on peut reprocher à la postante, sachant qu'ils étaient particuliers pourquoi a t elle continué à travailler pour eux ? Rien que le fait que la maman lui dise "je ne paye pas les repas si mes filles ne mangent pas", je n'aurai pas laisser passer un truc pareil. Soit la maman comprenait qu'un repas fait est du, mangé ou pas, soit tant pis, je cherchais gentiment un autre contrat et je démissionnais.


----------



## MeliMelo (Mardi à 21:47)

Ce que vous percevez comme jugement, si vous passez en CCPD, il vous faudra un dossier béton et je pense que vous vous sentirez sans doute plus en stress et jugée qu'ici. On vous met en garde sur vos pratiques, il y a des choses qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire et dire....

Vous dites "Pour le papa il est reparti en même temps que moi et aurait pu me proposer de monter mon fils au bus mais est reparti en disant qu'il était en retard à son boulot. J'étais déjà dehors avec mon fils. Il pouvait rester chez moi ou dans sa voiture mais n'avait pas le temps donc il a rentré ses enfants et est parti. Voilà. Mais cet épisode ne peut pas être utilisé pour faute car j'ai eu les enfants ensuite"
--> Bien sûr que si cet épisode peut être utilisé comme faute puisque c'en est une ! Vous justifiez que pour éviter cette situation de laisser les accueillis seuls en présence de vos enfants, le parent aurait pu rester chez vous ???? Je ne comprends pas cette solution, vous laisseriez vos enfants seuls sous la garde de ce parent plus que limite ?? Idem pour l'autre solution, vous vouliez que ce parent emmène votre enfant au bus ??? Ce n'est pas sérieux ? Ce parent qui ne vous respecte pas, vous harcèle et vous menace de ne pas payer les repas de ses enfants s'ils ne sont pas pris, vous laisseriez vos propres enfants sous sa responsabilité ? Certes ce parent vous a piégé en laissant ses enfants chez vous, mais pour moi il y a une co-responsabilité, vous avez accepté cette situation, comme vous avez implicitement accepté cette situation de contraindre un enfant à manger sinon pas de paiement des repas....

Pour la 2e situation, la petite fille restée une heure à criser/jouer/cracher sur sa chaise pour qu'elle mange car vous ne cédiez pas à ces caprices, sachez dans les formations que cela est interdit, interdiction des VEO, si vous passez en CCPD, elles risquent de ne pas vous louper sur cela non plus malheureusement. Un de mes accueillis qui crache sur l'autre, après l'avoir prévenu, s'il ne respecte pas mes consignes, je l'écarte et je le sors de table, je ne verrai pas pourquoi c'est l'autre qui doit finir de manger hyper vite pour ne pas être aspergé...

Comme les collègues, je prendrai la lettre telle quelle sans être procédurière, juste à recevoir mes papiers de fin de contrat et mon solde de tout compte. Pour moi je comprends que c'est l'arrêt des 3 contrats, surtout s'ils veulent vous dénoncer à la PMI, sinon ça n'a pas de sens (ou alors ils sont encore plus tordus que prévu vos PE), mais vous pouvez vous le faire confirmer à ce parent pour être sûre.


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mardi à 23:40)

*face à la pmi 😱 ( ro la faute ) 

@caninou ,
Oui bien d'accord avec toi....moi non plus je n'aurai pas pu travailler avec de telles personnes


----------



## violetta (Mercredi à 06:10)

bonjour.
Encore que des reproches envers les petits, c'est fou ça,  aucune remise en question.
Mamansandy, depuis combien d'années vous pratiquez-vous?
Posez-vous un peu et relisez les conseils des collègues,  à réagir comme vous le faites, vous allez droit au mur.


----------



## Catie6432 (Hier à 10:18)

A mon avis faute grave oui. Mais pas pour l'histoire des menottes. Enfin, je veux le croire !  (Drôle de jouet que je ne m'imagines pas proposer à mes accueillis par ailleurs). Par contre : faire pipi par terre n'est pas une bêtise. Laisser un enfant plus de 2 h devant son déjeuner est à mon sens une violence. Laisser un ou plusieurs accueillis sous la "responsabilité" d'une ado c'est une faute grave. 
Si je comprend bien ce n'est pas sous ce dernier point que la faute grave est mise en avant par les parents employeurs mais sur celui des menottes. Ils ne pouvaient pas mettre en avant la faute grave pour avoir laissé leurs enfants sous la responsabilité de votre fille mineure car ils n'auraient pas dû le permettre et rester avec leurs enfants en attendant votre retour et ne pas vous avoir reconfies leurs enfants les jours suivants. 
Pour résumer mon sentiment : la cause précisée pour la faute grave ne tient pas la route. 
Cependant certains aspects de votre pratique semblent pouvoir poser réellement problème. Si convocation de la pmi j'ai bien peur que cela ne se passe pas bien.


----------

